# Zebra Danios



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

Heya,

I'm planning on stocking my tank soon (currently doing a fishless cycle and still waiting for it to finish) and I would really like to get some zebra danios.... Don't know why, I just really like them!

I heard that they're a shoaling fish, is this right? And what would be the best number to get so they feel safe and don't get stressed? The guy in the fish shop said 2-3, but I though if a fish is 'shoaling' its means ideally you need more than this....I was planning on around 6. (My tank is 20 gallons btw)

And do zebra danios require a heater? I have one for my tank, currently set to 24 degrees C. I know they tolerate 18-24 but what's the optimum temperature for them? I figured a heater would be good cos our house gets pretty cold in winter - and being students, we don't always have our rooms heated, and i dont wnat the tank temperature to go down dramtically when the weather changes

Any answers/further advice on these fish would be much appreciated  xxx


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

they are tropical fish so yes a heater and yes 6 zebra danios would be perfect, remember to add only 2-3 at a time and wait 1-2 weeks before you add 2-3.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Glofish are zebra danios that are GM with DNA from corals and jelly fish to make them sick colors, they live just as long and are basically the same exact thing except they cost a little more money. I have glofish, i love them.


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

your best bet in terms of fish while cycling is zebras which is a very amusing fish if in a bigger school... 4-8 is usually a good number for them i believe.. i added 3 one day and waited 5 days and added the last 3.... their generally durable fish just keep the PH respectable(6-7.8 depending) and temp is usually 18-24 like you said but i have my tank at 24-27 range so as long as lots of oxygen is in the tank i have nothing to worry about... best of luck to you


----------



## Avocado Man (Mar 6, 2010)

I have 6 zebra danios in my 20-gallon tank, and they do great. When I had only three, the largest of the three completely dominated the other two, and chased them endlessly. Now that there are 6, they all behave a lot more normally, and all chase each other. While it may be fine to start out small for cycling purposes, definitely make sure you get at least six.

Also be careful with how you acclimate them, and try not to mix water from the aquarium store with water from your tank, as you can introduce diseases and all kinds of gross algae this way.

Good luck!


----------



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

Becki_87 said:


> Heya,
> 
> I'm planning on stocking my tank soon (currently doing a fishless cycle and still waiting for it to finish) and I would really like to get some zebra danios.... Don't know why, I just really like them!
> 
> I heard that they're a shoaling fish, is this right?


This is exactly where I am as well. I keep reading "shoaling," but is that synonymous with schooling?

I'm going to pick up three right now. Right after I convert all the celcius to farenheit...just kidding. : )

I guess glofish would cycle just as well? (I hope I didn't hijack your thread, Becki, but I was just searching for the same scoop.)

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I've been cycling my tank using fishfood for the past 3 weeks, and it finally seems to be done, so will be getting fish very shortly! I considered getting 2 zebra danios just to start with, but after starting the fishless cycing process, I figured I may as well wait for it to finish

I've been looking at glofish as well, so thanks to everyone who mentioned them - I hadn't really heard of them before but they're also pretty cool! I really like the idea of having a nice shoal of about 6/7 fish of the same species

Cheers,

Becki


----------



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

SgtStryker0331 said:


> This is exactly where I am as well. I keep reading "shoaling," but is that synonymous with schooling?
> 
> I'm going to pick up three right now. Right after I convert all the celcius to farenheit...just kidding. : )
> 
> ...


no worries lol...and I think shoaling and schooling mean the same thing? basicaly fish that like to go about in groups lol


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

A school of fish are fish that travel in roughly the same direction and speed, with roughly the same destination and goal; schools of fish formed due to an evolutionary need to not be eaten, which being by yourself is conducive of. A shoal is a group of fish milling about in a cloud, all doing their own thing.

Most tetras and danios = schooling fish.
Most communal cichlids = shoaling fish.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

danios are fish that form schooling, so a numer of 6-8 fish is best to have


----------



## SgtStryker0331 (Sep 19, 2010)

Becki_87 said:


> no worries lol...and I think shoaling and schooling mean the same thing? basicaly fish that like to go about in groups lol


"go about" Ah, Brits.


----------

